# Ethernet port on Toshiba HD DVD



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am looking at getting a HD dvd player. I would like to stay brand same but the until the Samsung players come down Bluray is out of the question. I am looking at the online ad for the Toshiba HD-A2 DVD player and it says it has an ethernet port. Does nyone know what the ethernet port is used for? The price at BB is $399+tax for the A2, $499 for the A20. I don't see paying an extra $100 for the A20 when my set is 720p, or another $400 for the XA2. Like most I will most likely wait until an affordable mutli-platform unit is available


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I am looking at getting a HD dvd player. I would like to stay brand same but the until the Samsung players come down Bluray is out of the question. I am looking at the online ad for the Toshiba HD-A2 DVD player and it says it has an ethernet port. Does nyone know what the ethernet port is used for? The price at BB is $399+tax for the A2, $499 for the A20. I don't see paying an extra $100 for the A20 when my set is 720p, or another $400 for the XA2. Like most I will most likely wait until an affordable mutli-platform unit is available


The Ethernet port is for firmware updates.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I went to the Toshiba website:


> With the ethernet port and persistent storage, you will have the potential to download future studio-provided additional content such as trailers, soundtracks or related merchandise. Also, your HD DVD player can be updated to support future applications and services.


http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvd/product.asp?model=HD-A2
http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvd/glossary.asp?fid=1865


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

It's so that when the hackers break the newest AACS encryption keys your player 
will still be able to play the newest discs.

I.E., it won't play them unless you update your firmware.

DRM really needs to die.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

BTW, Amazon has the A2 for $299. Desperate times call for desperate measures I guess!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Costco has them for $249.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I picked up an A2 last weekend at Best Buy for $299. You can still get 5 free (limited choices) HD-DVDs if you've bought one. Look at Toshiba's web site. The ethernet connection did find a firmware update once I hooked it up. I'm still futsing around to get the best audio out of it, but the picture quality is amazing. Toslink (optical) requires a reciever that can do DTS decoding, and mine can't. I've ordered a new receiver that can process the 5.1 channels right off the HDMI connection.


----------

